# Police Officer John Maguire



## Crvtte65

Police Officer John Maguire

*Woburn Police Department
Massachusetts*

End of Watch: Sunday, December 26, 2010

Biographical Info
*Age:* 60
*Tour of Duty:* 34 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, December 26, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Handgun
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed

Officer John Maguire was shot and killed when he responded to a robbery in progress at a local department store. Three men had entered the department store just before closing time at 9:00 pm and robbed the jewelry counter.

As one of the men fled the store he was confronted by Officer Maguire. The two exchanged shots and Officer Maguire was struck twice in the chest. He was transported to a hospital in Burlington where he succumbed to his wounds. The suspect was also killed by Officer Maguire's shots.

Two more suspects were arrested a short time later.

Officer Maguire had served with the Woburn Police Department for 34 years.

Agency Contact Information
Woburn Police Department
25 Harrison Avenue
Woburn, MA 01801

Phone: (781) 932-4510
_*Please contact the Woburn Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## HistoryHound

Rest in Peace


----------



## Inspector

Rest in peace and sincere condolences to family and fellow department members.


----------



## NoSoupForYou

RIP Sir, may God bless you and your family. 




Also it is complete bullshit that this hadn't even been mentioned on the news. An officer gives his life in the line of duty and all they give a shit about is a little (doesn't even reach a foot in most places) snow.


----------



## Sam1974

RIP Officer Maguire... our thoughts are with your family.


----------



## Tango_Sierra

R.I.P. Officer Maguire. My thoughts and prayers go out tothe family and WPD dept members.


----------



## LGriffin

Rest in peace, John.
Thank you for 34 years of service.
Sincere condolences to family and friends.


----------



## cmagryan

Rest easy...


----------



## JMody

RIP Sir.


----------



## cc3915

Rest in Peace Officer Maguire


----------



## grn3charlie

Rest in Peace Officer Maguire

There is one less murderous thief on the street because of your shot group. Thank you for your service.


----------



## honor12900

Rest in peace


----------



## copcar65

RIP Ofc. McGuire, my thoughts and prayers are with your family and the rest of the Woburn PD.


----------



## Tuna

Rest in peace Officer Maguire my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## DEI8

Rest in Peace Officer Maguire


----------



## Guest

R.I.P. You made the ultimate sacrifice, and you made the A-hole pay while you were at it. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## 1234hey

Rest in Peace Officer Maguire


----------



## Harley387

Rest in peace, Brother.


----------



## TRPDiesel

Rest in Peace Sir


----------



## Mass

RIP Officer Maguire.


----------



## Truck Trooper

RIP Officer Maguire.


----------



## sweeper20

RIP, Sir


----------



## GARDA

"In Valor There is Hope." To the Maguire family and Woburn PD, sorry for your loss.


----------



## edward.lee8

rip sir


----------



## MPOC9

*R.I.P. Brother!!!*


----------



## dave7336

Rest in Peace Brother...My prayers go out to you,your family and the Woburn Police Department


----------



## Usa8235

Rest In Peace Officer and God Bless You and your family...am so very sad to hear of this. Your wife and children are in my prayers. Condolences to your Brothers in Blue


----------



## ArchAngel2

RIP Officer Maguire


----------



## Irishpride

RIP Ofc. McGuire


----------



## PapaBear

RIP Officer Maguire. Serve with St Michael and protect the brethren. Your service to your community and the Commonwealth are unabated and appreciated by all you served. May God give comfort to your family and friends through your memory and love.


----------



## SPINMASS

RIP Brother, my thoughts and prayers are with your family and the Woburn Police Department.


----------

